# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Sports >  Tournoi de Roland Garros 2016

## illight

Bonjour,


Amateurs de Tennis, je pense que vous allez suivre le tournoi avec attention. Pour vous qui est votre favoris chez les hommes ? les femmes ? en double (car nous avons quand mme une paire homme pas mauvaise  ::):  ) ?

Bon pour ma part, je suis du que Federer ai dclar forfait  ::(:  tout comme Monfils, car j'apprcie beaucoup son jeu spectaculaire  ::mrgreen:: 

En gagnant, Je pense que a va se jouer entre Murray et Djokovic, mais je ne sais plus s'ils sont dans la mme partie de tableau.
Aprs, Wawrinka vient de gagner le tournoi de Genve, mais je sais pas s'il avait grande opposition.

Chez les femmes, je vois pas trop sur qui miser, car cette anne Serena me parait moins invincible que les annes prcdentes.

----------


## foetus

Il y a une faute dans le titre  ::mrgreen::   ::aie::   :;):  .. surtout pour un nom/ prnom

Sinon pour Roger Federer, R.G. n'est plus une priorit depuis 2012 et sa demie de ouf contre le Djoker;
Et en plus pour sa dernire anne (suppose du moins) il veut finir avec Wimbledon et les J.O.

----------


## lper

Radwanska et Kyrgios, ce dernier je l'aime bien car il met de l'ambiance sur le court ! ::aie::

----------


## lper

C'est la mto qui va gagner... ::calim2:: 

Sinon Wawrinka m'impressionne et bravo Gasquet !

----------


## illight

En fait, c'est marrant, Wawrinka personne n'en parle, mais il fait son bonhomme de chemin tranquille.

En tout cas, beaucoup d'abandon cette anne.

Vive la pluie !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## illight

Bon voil, Djokovic a gagn, tout le monde s'y attendait quand mme, mme si je pensais que Murray allait le gner plus que a.

Chez les filles, Serena n'a pas gagn, a change et a fait du bien.

Enfin, bravo au doubles Dames, et je crois au Mixte, qui est arriv en finale !

----------


## foetus

Et au Junior G. Blancaneaux  :;):   :;): 

Et N. Mahut, malgr avoir perdu "dans la boue" (d'aprs ces mots), il est numro 1 mondial en double  ::mrgreen:: 

Et Serena perd comme cette anne en Australie (c.a.d. en finale): on parle du blocage "22 - Steffi Graf"

Pour A. Murray, il a fait les 2iers tours  5 sets , une demi finale contre S. Wawrinka (mme si ce n'est que 4 sets).

Djoko, lui c'tait un boulevard. ventuellement Nadal s'il n'avait pas dclar forfait et encore  ::mrgreen::

----------

